# Turtle wax super-glaze rinse wax 15 liters only £9.98 halfords



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

Hi everyone just a quick heads up to anyone that is interested i just reserved 3 x 5 liter bottles of turtle wax super glaze reduced from £19.99 each to £4.99 each but there is also a 3 for 2 offer on so yo get 15 liters for £9.98 collected from halfords gets good reviews

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_845439_langId_-1_categoryId_165682


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

just about to post thought it was a good deal


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

How do you use this ?
Do you add to a spray bottle or add to a bucket of water ?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Supposed to add to a bucket of water, but I use it in a sprayer - suitably diluted.

I actually use it as a drying aid on dark colors and it is very good on that score.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

very good product imo and especially the price
.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ive got a few bottles of this and its great
I just put neat into a spray bottle and use to dry the car after washing 
Works great for me on a black car


----------



## milkybar kid (Aug 11, 2012)

Is it any good and do you just spray and rinse of '
Mrs works at Halfords so be even cheaper for me


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

is it the same sort of stuff as demon shine ? if so is it better ?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

also whens the 3 for 2 end ? my wages dont clear until wednesday


----------



## milkybar kid (Aug 11, 2012)

3-4-2 @ Halfords on cleaning products is for a while yet


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

yea same idea as demon shine but alot better


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Local store always has stock online??, then when I go shopping its not there??
Good job they have delivery to store at no cost
I've used this before and as a quick splash and dash it's ok


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Agree with cmillsjoe; better than Demon Shine. I stock both and use mostly as a drying aid. On those occasions where I use it (diluted via a sprayer) as a top-up wax (sprayed onto a wet car), then yes the Turtle Wax super-glaze would appear to give better results inmo. Spray on, wipe over and follow with a gentle buffing.

As a drying aid, both work well. I buy Demon Shine when Asda do their special offers (as they are at the moment). I have had a single 5 litres of Turtle Wax super glaze which has lasted months and I still have quite a lot left.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Like AG's Autogloss rinse?


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Usually hate halfrauds but credit to them on this offer, 15 litres for less than £10 can't complain, wanted to try using something like this as a drying aid


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Silly question but this shouldn't effect your wax/sealant already on the car will it??


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

whats dilution ratio of this is it as good as autosmarts aquawax?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Samh92 said:


> Silly question but this should effect your wax/sealant already on the car will it??


I wouldn't have thought so; certainly shouldn't remove any sealant already applied.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

srod said:


> I wouldn't have thought so; certainly shouldn't remove any sealant already applied.


I meant shouldn't, stupid iPad :devil:

Thanks anyway


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

R5 MEE said:


> Local store always has stock online??, then when I go shopping its not there??
> Good job they have delivery to store at no cost
> I've used this before and as a quick splash and dash it's ok


 Halfords phoned to say my order was ready to collect. So I did.
Now thats quick.:thumb:
I've never had reason to give Halfords 10/10 before.:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I picked mine up yesterday as it was too good a price to say NO to. Might give it a go at the weekend if i get chance


----------



## Dirtymonkey29 (Jul 22, 2012)

What dilution ratio should be used in a spray bottle?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

You really don't need much if using as a drying aid only. The label states throw 250 ml in to a 10 litre bucket. This works out at 2.5% or, roughly, 1 : 40. I probably throw about 5% product into a sprayer.

Someone asked about AG autogloss rinse. I tried using the turtlewax stuff yesterday as a spray-rinse-and-walk-away-wax and it 'nearly' worked (and on a black car as well). My guess is that I would need to increase the concentration for this to work well.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Honest opinion... Is this a better product than Demon Shine? Better in terms of water sheeting off as a drying aid, and quick shine enhance? This is a good offer.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I think the TW product just shades it, but, still worth getting Demon Shine when Asda have one of their special offers on.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks to the op, I'm in :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Ben Gum said:


> I presume you guys are aware that this does not contain any wax? It basically just leaves an oily surfactant on the surface which does not easily rinse off. I thought that a product like this would be the antichrist on a forum like DW!


Yes we're aware, don't worry. Also, it washes off very easily. At least Demon Shine does, i'm yet to use this. It has never left an oily residue on any cars i've used it on neither. It's quite popular here as a drying/sheeting aid after washing.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep, I mostly follow with a polish and then a sealant/wax anyhow. Mostly a drying aid for me.


----------



## Dirtymonkey29 (Jul 22, 2012)

Can it be used as a quick detailer? I've put some in a sprayer at 1/4 turtle wax to 3/4 water, would this be too strong or weak?


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Will this be ok to use as a drying aid then putting a sealant on the car? As I know applying a sealant the paint needs to be stripped of any wax and I don't know if this will add a layer onto the car which would effect the sealant


----------



## Arjxh56 (Sep 24, 2012)

So for a complete newbie, if my car has been detailed to the highest standard, and i want to now look after it by regularly washing and topping up the wax, would it be a bad idea to use this as a drying aid? 

Reading the posts it sounds as though it puts an oily film on the car...would my top up of wax not work on top of this? I'm assuming it won't harm the crystal rock that's already on?

Don't laugh....I have no idea what I'm doing... Im just trying to learn!


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

crap compared to demon shine imo - doesnt dry off/sheet the water as quick.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Ben Gum said:


> Yes, but the sheeting off is BECAUSE some of the product is stuck on the surface. That is how these things work. You won't be able to see it but they leave a residue on the surface which changes the water behaviour... the whole 'TFR with wax' idea is built around the same chemicals.


I didn't say it did not leave something behind. Of course it does, or i wouldn't work at all . I was saying that i have never experienced it leaving any oily residue or film, to which you referred. Anything left behind in my experience has never been as above.


----------

